# Really Old Rat Not Eating help!!!!!!!



## malzoreocookie (Apr 12, 2007)

Well I wish I was here for something better but i need some advise. 

I have 2 rats that I recently gave to my brother. I love them dearly, but I am highly allergic to them, and my poor babies had only got out of the cage when i was cleaning it. When i help them i broke out in huge welts, so anyway my brother loved the rats and alway had them out when he was at my house. So this year when i moved i decided to give them to my brother who had just moved out of our parents house. They were doing great, he lets them out everyday, they go with him all around the house either in a pocket or on a shoulder. 

We have recently though encountered a problem, i just found out he is feeding them goat food. they have been living on it for weeks now, i am going shopping with him this weekend to fix that problem, but Oreo is an old rat, at least 3 yrs old. I had her for 2.5 yrs now, and i don't know how long the lady before me had her, but she was full grown when I got her. Oreo has stopped eatting and apparently is losing more hair, than she had already lost. 

Is there a really nutritous soft food i can give to try and entice her to eat, should i just prepare myself to find out she has died  ? Is it just old age? 

Also does anyone know a good rat vet in aurora, colorado?

THanks for all your help, 

Malerie


----------



## malzoreocookie (Apr 12, 2007)

Nevermind, I just got a call from my brother Oreo passed away last night. 
       


How long should I wait to get Cookie a compainion, will she be ok by herself? I know Rats are social animals so i don't know if they should be by themselves or not.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Rats are not solitary animals, they need companions. Just remember to do proper quarantine and to not purchase from pet stores.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

sorry for your loss and sorry no1 replyed 2 u in time, hope u are ok


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. Three years is a good old age for a rat though D: Please research and have a vet lined up now. I would also try to get the other rat into the vet for a wellness check just in case.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I sorry for your loss. 3 years old is a good long life for a rat. I would give your baby some time, but not too long, she would be much happier with a new firend.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

aww sorry thats very sad


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Is the other girl a lot older too? If she is get her on *proper* food (not goat!!!), give her lots of extras like baby food, baby cereal (maybe mixed with boost or ensure or soymilk)...

If this is the care your brother gives I could not in my right conscience advise you to get a companion rat for this older girl. Lots of love, attention, good food and let her live out her remaining months.


----------



## malzoreocookie (Apr 12, 2007)

Cookie is younger( we have had her for almost a year, got her from a pet store when she was 6 months i think), and trust me I have laid into my brother about feeding her goat feed. His roomate has goats and is sure that there food is the best for most animale. Her dogs are living on goat feed right now. I am very irritated with her, but they are going their seperate ways soon the lease is almost up. I too am a lees confidant now in my brother, but they get so much more attention that I am going to work with him more on Rat Care, he has only had the rats for about a month. 

Should I just look on CL for another rat or where would be a good place? I got Oreo from an old roomate who left her behind in the apt when he left, so other than the pet store i am not sure where to get a good rat friend.

Thank you for all your advise and support.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

You can check Petfinder.com and see if any Humane Societies or shelters in your area currently have rats


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

malzoreocookie said:


> Nevermind, I just got a call from my brother Oreo passed away last night.
> 
> 
> 
> How long should I wait to get Cookie a compainion, will she be ok by herself? I know Rats are social animals so i don't know if they should be by themselves or not.


So sorry for your loss  She lived to a good age! I wouldn't wait in getting a new rat. With quarantining times and introduction times, it'll be at least 3 weeks before you can get them together. I'd try to get Cookie a friend as soon as you can.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Ok so i am having some what the same problem that malzoreocookie was having my oldest rat Jackson is two and he has no interest in food anymore. In the last two - three weeks he has last over half his body weight. I just took him to the vet and he said there is nothing wrong with him except old age and some arthritis. I am feeding him ensure plus and baby foods right now but he will only eat when i pet him. He is still drinking a little bit and i have moved him from his cage to my kitchen table so i can better observe him. He seems to be in good spirits and is very lovey (which is actually kind of odd for him). Any advice? I hope i have him for at least six more months


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Anyone? please I could really use some advice here. He has already been to the vets and I am at a loss for what to do for him.


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

malzoreocookie said:


> Cookie is younger( we have had her for almost a year, got her from a pet store when she was 6 months i think), and trust me I have laid into my brother about feeding her goat feed. *His roomate has goats and is sure that there food is the best for most animale. Her dogs are living on goat feed right now. *I am very irritated with her, but they are going their seperate ways soon the lease is almost up.


Please, before this woman leaves your brother's life forever, and even though it's not your responsibility... get this woman to understand that she's killing her dogs. Dogs are carnivores/opportunistic omnivores. A goat is a ruminant. Their dietary needs are VERY different! Print out a care sheet on dog nutrition and hand it to her right before you leave, or something. 

If all else fails, report her to Animal Care and Control.



> Should I just look on CL for another rat or where would be a good place? I got Oreo from an old roomate who left her behind in the apt when he left, so other than the pet store i am not sure where to get a good rat friend.


Craigslist normally has at least one person giving away their rat. Petfinder works, too. You just type in your zipcode and do a search for "Small & Furry." The shelters and rescues in your area with pocket pets will turn up.


----------



## malzoreocookie (Apr 12, 2007)

Ok, I have tried to talk to her a little already, but this woman is so irritating. I will try the print out idea thanks for the idea, JulesMichy i wasn't really sure what to do.

Stephanie right before Oreo died i found some info on this forum about feeding them babyfood of chicken or veggie varities, yogurt, maybe oatmeal,there were a few more ideas incluldes the ensure that you are already doing i don't really remeber beyond th yogur and baby food. I hope this helps you a little.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

thanks malzoreocookie but i have been trying al of that. He is just not interested in food right now and he didn't drink any water yesterday ugh this sucks!


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Stephanie I don't understand why the vet wouldn't give you subcutaneous fluids. That always turns my rats right around.

However, and I hate to say it, but it is possible your rat is just on her last leg.

However again, though, I would get a syringe and *force* him to drink water. Usually once I get them started, they'll take it. Then if that works kinda well, try babyfood. But if they aren't interested then force them, it's for their own good.

Just get a good grip and get it right in there in their cheek as if you were giving medicine. I hope things turn around!


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

thanks cj I have tried forcing him but he is really not interested I have gotten him to eat a bit of the ensure but only when i pet him and beg him. He seems to be in great spirits and his breathing is ok. I think the vet just knew that it is from old age and didn't want to put him on anything else but the pain meds for his arthritis. He has been out with me all day yesterday and probably will be today too. I will keep everyone posted on his going ons. His breathing is kind of sparatic right now but that might just be becuase it is chilly in the house


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

My sickies/oldies get baby cereal mixed with strawberry Ensure or Boost, a bit of olive oil, and a bit of Enervite (siimilar to Nutrical).

Anything that will tempt the appetite. Often warming it makes it more appetizing. You could try feeding them off your finger for a bit. Sometimes they just need their appetite whetted and then they will eat out of low dish.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

LoL lilspaz I got him the strawberry ensure plus because he loves everything strawberry I have mixed it with baby cereal and I ave tried all kinds of baby foods he is back in his cage with the other boys and has been sneezing alot today no porphirin though just huffy sneezes. I think it is best for him to be with his brothers right now because i will just stress him out with my worry for him. I will take him out through out the day and try and get him to eat. *keeps my fingers crossed for a turn around*


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

oh stephanie i'm sorry. it really just sounds like jackson is fading off. he's pretty old and i htink he's feeling his age. keep doing what you're doing but prepare yourself for saying goodbye. you're doing everything right. my heartfelt sympathies are with you.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

thank you twitch I just wish that he could talk to tell me what is going on LO I think it is his age and in all fairness he was a feeder rat. No good background or pedigree just an average run of the mill agouti rat which makes him all the more special to me. Sweetest **** rat I have ever owned. I am letting him rest right now but in about an hour I will have my son and I try and get him some more food and hopefully water *keeps my fingers crossed* thanks so much for your kind words twitch.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

so a quick update on Jackson rat before i leave this forum. He has started drinking again and is doing ok though it probably won't be much longer that he is around he has a vet appointment tomorrow and I am going to have him do a complete blood work up and everything on him to make sure it isn't a myco flare up or anything else hiding thankyou to twitch, cj and lilspaz for all of your advise I truly appreciate it.


----------

